

The Learning Test - lwc123
http://larrycheng.com/2009/07/16/the-learning-test/

======
ggchappell
I like the idea ... but:

> Look back 3-5 years from today and ask yourself if you could have been
> substantially more effective at your past job in your present form.

That assumes that the only goal of learning is to make you more effective at
your job. I certainly don't make that assumption.

> Now I’ve come to believe that the thing to really be worried about is
> looking back a few years and being impressed with your past self. If that
> were to happen, it probably means your learning has stalled altogether.

Good point.

------
alanthonyc
Great point.

My personal motto: go to bed better (at something) than when I woke up.

It could be programming, personal relationships, health, whatever. Just make
each day a productive one somehow.

------
NoHandle
Yea, but I only learn to spite my co-workers.

